# Bar Spacing for a Critter Nation



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm looking into expanding my rat family and this gives me an excuse to get a new home for them as well. I was speaking with the local rescue and they were unsure of the bar spacing for the CN (which was the cage that I was planning on buying). If I wind up getting a couple of young spayed females, I want to make sure that they won't plan the great escape. Can anyone tell me the bar spacing please?


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

It has 1/2 inch spacing, you shouldn't have any problems with escaping.

The ferret nation is the one that could be a problem, that has 1 inch spacing, any smaller rats will probably be able to get out. Plus they cannot climb it as well the bars are vertical. So critter nation is best.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

1/2 inch i have two babies and two small adults and they cant escape ... only thing that ever did was a mouse


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome! I thought they'd be the right size. Thanks for confirming!


----------

